
Medium updates Terms of Service to enable advertising - yungrama
https://medium.com/@yungrama/advertising-coming-soon-to-your-content-on-medium-319d24d63e1#.pm6szdpva
======
hwstar
Sorry, my ad blocker will remain on. If that prevents me from using Meduim,
then I'll go elsewhere.

------
astrowilliam
As a Medium user, I understand that they have to make money. Medium can set a
great example here and share revenue with the creators that have made them
into an influential tech company.

Please do the right thing Medium, share the wealth with the influencers that
have helped create your your brand. You would be out of business without the
hundreds of authors that believed in your platform.

